# Toronto - The Photographic and Digital Imaging Show



## DigiJay (Apr 28, 2008)

Anyone else going?

May 2, 3, 4th
International Centre - Mississauga

I'm going to try to make it this weekend.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 28, 2008)

I just saw an ad for it. Have you ever been? Is it worthwhile?


----------



## DigiJay (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm getting hooked up with free tickets, so I'm thinking it will be worthwhile haha.. plus I live ten minutes away.. I checked out the website and all the big and small distributors will be there... looks like it will be good.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 28, 2008)

Lucky you on both counts: saving the $15 entry fee, and being close to the Int'l Centre.


----------



## DigiJay (Apr 28, 2008)

Indeed.. 
If I can get extra tickets, I'd be willing to give them to someone on this forum that's planning on going.


----------



## 250Gimp (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey Antartican

I won't be going to the show so send me a PM and I will set you up with some free tickets.


----------



## JHF Photography (Apr 30, 2008)

I've been a couple times, it's a pretty good show.  Lot's and lot's of product, you can play with all the SUPER expensive lens and camera bodies, and there's generally a lot of new gear to check out.

They have 1 hour teaching seminars running all day, lots to choose from because they have 5 going at once (3 rooms, 2 stages in the show floor).  They sometimes have some great info.  Some of them are basically advertising for a product, but I picked up some great tips.

 Just don't be afraid to walk out and check out another one if it's not what you thought it would be (that happened a few times... make sure you sit by the door!).

A little tip for those in the TO area, if you sign up for Henrys e-mail newsletter, they send a free admission ticket each show (they're the sponsors).

Have fun!

Jason


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 30, 2008)

250Gimp said:


> Hey Antartican
> 
> I won't be going to the show so send me a PM and I will set you up with some free tickets.


Oooo, just saw this!! PM on its way


----------



## Aggressor (May 1, 2008)

I'm planning to go this Saturday...  Are they still giving out free tickets at Henry's locations?


----------



## JHF Photography (May 1, 2008)

I don't think they give them away at the store, it's a special deal for anyone who signs up to their e-mail list.  It may be to late for this show, but it would work for the next one.

http://www.henrys.com/webapp/wcs/stores/henrys/subscribe/index.jsp

That's the link to the newsletter, you sign up, and then before the show they email you a complimentary ticket.  I'd offer you mine, but I deleted it (wasn't planning on going this round).  Sorry about that!


Jason


----------



## CanadianMe (May 1, 2008)

Well this may work I can get there and still have time to get to a Fashion show I have a photographers pass for the weekend. Looking to buy 2 prime lenses and pen tablet and think I will head there first thing tomorrow and see if I can get any deals on what I am looking to purchase. The Photographic and Digital Imaging Show opens at 11 am so if I get there at opening gives me 3-31/2 hours and leaves me 30 minutes to get to the Fahion show. Hmmmmm. I wonder if i can pull it all off? Worth a shot for the $15 dollar fee and the fee covers the 3 days and depends on the designer lineup may be able to get there a second time, just hate having to rush. Figures this all has to happen on the same weekend.


----------



## CanadianMe (May 1, 2008)

To make it even a better deal just print the free ticket in the link.


Free Ticket


----------



## DigiJay (May 1, 2008)

I'll be there Sunday morning.. thanks for the link!


----------



## Aggressor (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## andrew99 (May 2, 2008)

I'm going for sure.  It will be my first time, but a friend tells me it's well worth going.  Lots of great seminars, and all the big camera makers will be there.  He also said that you can photocopy those tickets as many times as you want, so I think getting in will be pretty easy if you print the link a few posts previous.


----------



## Aggressor (May 2, 2008)

Yeah, it'll be my first time too...  Are the deals good there?


----------



## DigiJay (May 5, 2008)

Did anyone else go?
I was there... I was dissapointed in a few things... specifically the amount of "experts" there. I went to the Sigma booth trying to get some information on Sigma lenses, and I clearly knew more than the guy behind the counter... it was discouraging.
Then my girlfriend (who is brand new to photography) went to the Nikon booth, I stood back and listened (as it was horribly crowded). As soon as the Nikon "expert" figured she was a noob, he pretty much blew her off, didn't care to speak to her.. That's horrible PR on behalf of Sigma and Nikon.

On the plus side, the "expert" I spoke to at Wacom was very knowledgable, spent a lot of time with me showing me some tablets, specific features, he setup one up for me to play around with.. and I ended up buying one.

All in all, it was a decent show, not very many great deals as I expected, but not too bad.


----------



## andrew99 (May 5, 2008)

I went also.  I am a Nikon shooter, but I couldn't get close to the Nikon booth, much too crowded, plus I'm not in the market for a camera right now, so I wasn't too motivated to wait around.  And they had no freebies, just plastic bags!    The Canon booth had some awesome printers, I might have to look into picking up one of those in the future.

I've been reading the strobist website a lot lately, so I was surprised that there was nothing at the show for people interested in that.  They had a few booths for lighting, but they all were using big studio strobes, and very cumbersome setups, nobody was using small flashes and pocket wizards, etc.  I was hoping to pick up some light stands and umbrellas, but no luck.  I did pick up a 67mm circular polarizer for my Sigma 50-150, which was about $25 off the regular price, and some nice frames.

I only went to one seminar, on composition, which was excellent.


----------



## DigiJay (May 5, 2008)

I agree with the Canon printers.. they've got some cool stuff out.

Did you see the new home-made canvas mounting kit they were demonstrating? It's really cool.. aparantly it will be out within a month.


----------



## andrew99 (May 5, 2008)

No, I didn't see the canvas kit, sounds cool though.

I forgot to mention I did spend about 15 minutes at the Wacom both, the 21" tablet was amazing, definitely on my wish list!


----------

